# keeping clean



## tred (Mar 9, 2007)

just a website i found with some useful tips and information. its more about living in a car, but most of it is useful anyways. this link has interesting ideas about hygiene on the road, such as shaving and a wash bottle. 

http://guide2homelessness.blogspot.com/ ... -road.html


----------



## Mouse (Mar 10, 2007)

cool ideas. 

I've always been amazed at the huge emount to travelers that never seem to brush their damn teeth. every drop-in hands out free brushes and paste. it only takes a second. I mean, we sew with floss for fucks sake! take the scraps from sewing and FLOSS WITH IT!

gyms usually will give you about 3 days free passes to test their facilities. I've done this before on the road. hit them up for a workout and a shower. spending so much time sitting on the sidewalk spanging makes me get a gut... and food hand-outs and feedings usually give you high-fat greasy foods. no shame in stayin in shape. 

some other gyms will give you day passes for cheap. the local gym here in my small town gives you all day passes for 5 bucks. showers alone at some truck stops cost about 2-4 bucks a pop.


----------



## Poking Victim (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mouse wrote:*


> I mean, we sew with floss for fucks sake! take the scraps from sewing and FLOSS WITH IT!



I usually use the floss before stitching it into my pants. I can only go without cleaning my teeth if I have enough booze for a while.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, Bankers Club can basically serve as mouth wash, but a good brush is always a necessity.


----------



## Cush (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mouse wrote:*


> gyms usually will give you about 3 days free passes to test their facilities. I've done this before on the road. hit them up for a workout and a shower. spending so much time sitting on the sidewalk spanging makes me get a gut... and food hand-outs and feedings usually give you high-fat greasy foods. no shame in stayin in shape.



i really hate how many people think it's uncool to stay in shape. i mean, i'm not a fan of organized/team sports but i still think staying fit is crucial.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cush wrote:*


> *Mouse wrote:*
> gyms usually will give you about 3 ...rts but i still think staying fit is crucial.
> 
> Obviously, if you're a fat turd your not going to last very long in this world. Why do you think the strongest and smartest survive, not the obese and retarded.


----------



## solo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mouse wrote:*


> cool ideas.
> 
> I've always been amazed at the huge emount to travelers that never seem to brush their damn teeth. every drop-in hands out free brushes and paste. it only takes a second. I mean, we sew with floss for fucks sake! take the scraps from sewing and FLOSS WITH IT!



And floss is so easy to steal, too. I only sew with used floss and since I floss twice a day, there's plenty of it. It's part of my commitment to Gaia. (I've run out of things to say).


----------

